# New wash mitt suggestions



## rickster32 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi all,

Looking for a new wash mitt, currently have a dooka mitt (blue), Adams wash pad, and a g technic mitt (use it for alloys), but would like a new one, have looked at chemical guys Big Mofo chenille, any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

Stick with gtechniq mitt or if you prefer it in blue go for microfiber madness incredimitt wont find anyrhing better imo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

These are very good
http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/product-category/sheepskin-wash-polish-mitts/

Had mine 4 years and still as good as new


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

You have exactly the same wash mitt/pads as me I don’t think there is much better on the market 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

havnt used them, but also got the likes of klin korea https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/shampoo

and in2detailings offering http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...-thick-microfibre-wash-mitt-double-sided.html


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

M&K luxury wash mitt is well worth a look, holds a good amount of water/suds & is super soft so won't damage paint work :thumb:

https://www.mitchellandking.com/col...g-accessories/products/super-luxury-wash-mitt


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dazzel81 said:


> M&K luxury wash mitt is well worth a look, holds a good amount of water/suds & is super soft so won't damage paint work :thumb:
> 
> https://www.mitchellandking.com/col...g-accessories/products/super-luxury-wash-mitt


tbh good technique is what prevents swirls and such like, you could easily swirl a car with the most expensive and softest wash media...


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Dazzel81 said:


> M&K luxury wash mitt is well worth a look, holds a good amount of water/suds & is super soft so won't damage paint work :thumb:
> 
> https://www.mitchellandking.com/col...g-accessories/products/super-luxury-wash-mitt


Looks more like a tribble


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

Bit of a hijack but has anyone tried the Chemical Guys wash pad:
https://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/brclwpd.htm


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

-Kev- said:


> tbh good technique is what prevents swirls and such like, you could easily swirl a car with the most expensive and softest wash media...


Definitely right there Kev :thumb: I just meant with the deeper pile would be less likely when using correct technique (should have put that )


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

huxley309 said:


> Looks more like a tribble


:lol:


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

I was always a mitt guy and started trying wash pads which ended up in the bin but love the MICROFIBER MADNESS INCREDIPAD the smaller version. I think they also do it in a mitt version which would definitely be worth picking up


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

pump said:


> I was always a mitt guy and started trying wash pads which ended up in the bin but love the MICROFIBER MADNESS INCREDIPAD the smaller version. I think they also do it in a mitt version which would definitely be worth picking up


I have the Incredi pad and sponge. Amazing conpared to the standard lambs wool.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

gtechniq wash mitt or the incredipad are my go to wash pad/mitts


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

huxley309 said:


> Looks more like a tribble


If only they bred like Tribbles too, we could have a mass forum give away :doublesho


----------



## iannidan (May 4, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Soft99 smooth egg sponge?


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Klin Wash Mitts from Excel Detailing Supplies without a doubt - I do quite a few cars on weekends, and have several of these.

They get a lot of abuse, and still look new. They get washed in just a rinse cycle on the washing machine. Nothing fancy with them, and yet they still look like new.

They haven't started to go bald either

https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/klin-korea-wash-mitt


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

madness Mirofibre


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Microfiber Madness


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Check this one out, under 8quid

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extra-Th...itm=391986148127&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Car Pro Merino Wool Mitt! Works really well for me 

Sounds like you've got the #1 rated product with the dooka mitt. I wouldn't go for the CG as I've not noticed much of a difference between a dirt cheap noodle mitt and expensive ones


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Disagree*



Benfr16 said:


> Car Pro Merino Wool Mitt! Works really well for me
> 
> Sounds like you've got the #1 rated product with the dooka mitt. I wouldn't go for the CG as I've not noticed much of a difference between a dirt cheap noodle mitt and expensive ones


I would disagree, im my years of detailing I have come accross 3 types of noddle mitt.

1) Dirt cheap small thin no sponge backing, usual at the pound shop, great for cleaning wheels.

2) Halfords type these are usual under a fiver and are big plushy with a foam back and net on one side, great for body work

3) premium branded, the same as Halfords ones just banded by a leading detailing manufacture and cost about 10 to 20 quid depending on brand.

I use type 1 for wheels as my y spokes are a bugger to get in and used to use type 2 on the lower half of the body until I cam across the thick double sided korean wash mitt and pads https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extra-Th...itm=391986148127&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1

Most people dont know about type 1 but they are great for wheels


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Microfiber Madness - Incredimitt

Use it for ONR, works well.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Benfr16 said:


> Car Pro Merino Wool Mitt! Works really well for me
> 
> Sounds like you've got the #1 rated product with the dooka mitt. I wouldn't go for the CG as I've not noticed much of a difference between a dirt cheap noodle mitt and expensive ones


+1 for the carpro merino wash mitt. Had mine for about 5 years now and its still going strong. I always leave it to dry naturally then brush it through with a pet hair brush and it looks good as new.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Rian said:


> I would disagree, im my years of detailing I have come accross 3 types of noddle mitt.
> 
> 1) Dirt cheap small thin no sponge backing, usual at the pound shop, great for cleaning wheels.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I guess I was thinking more than a £20 large double sided sponge backed microfibre noodle mitt doesn't seem too dissimilar from a Halfords large double sided noodle mitt that's a fraction of the price!


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Fecks Mohican... get involved!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Rian said:


> Check this one out, under 8quid
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extra-Th...itm=391986148127&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


Thanks Rian - been looking at an incredipad/mitt for a while, but will give that one a go first :thumb::thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I have an Incredimitt and Incredisponge and they're both great, starting to see some "knock off" versions that look well worth a look.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

another vote for dooka here


----------



## VW_GTi (Oct 27, 2005)

Gtechniq wash mitt...nothing else comes close including the Car Pro Merino wool mitt (had two of these)


----------



## jazzite73 (Mar 27, 2018)

why do people praise wash mitts so much? I just use triple wax car sponges and throw them away after they get too dirty. they are cheap to replace.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

What happened to the grout sponge phase


----------

